# Help! - ADSL router with cable modem



## morrtz (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to use a router/modem to be only a router...
I'm using Siemens SL2-141 which has an ADSL input but im connected to a cable input modem which is - Thompson TCM425.

I want to use the Siemenss wireless option but i cant seem to make it work!

what i've done so far:

My Thompson TCM425 is connected to the internet via MPLS (direct connection, no need for a VPN dialer), I connected it into the LAN2 in the Siemens router (Ethernet connector). I connected the Siemens router LAN1 to the computer (Intel Network card - Ethernet connector), I've then connected the Siemens USB output into a USB in the computer and installed a USB driver.

Thats for the wires.

on the computer - 
LAN is the intel network card which is connected to the LAN2 in the router.

LAN2 is the Siemens router USB driver which made it like this - Siemens ADSL Router USB Remote NDIS Device (BCM63xx Based) (I've set a manual IP - 10.0.0.1 MASK - 255.255.255.0 GATEWAY - 10.0.0.138)

Wireless Network connection - I've installed a USB wireless device on the computer to try and connect to the wireless router.


on the router - 
I've changed the advanced configuration and disabled the ADSL option
Also, I turned off the DHCP.
This is sposed to make the device a router alone.

The strange thing is that when i use the LAN (Intel card on the computer) I have access to the net but when i try to connect via wireless i get 'Limited or no connectivity', I've done a check and seems like the wireless connection wont get an IP and so I can't access the net via wireless.



IPCONFIG /ALL :


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : gisenu

        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :

        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PM Network Connect

ion

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-81-A3-94

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.246.153

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.224

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.246.129

        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.11

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.199.249.206

                                            80.179.251.195

        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 21, 2010 6:13:48 PM

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 28, 2010 6:13:48 PM

 

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Siemens ADSL Router USB Remote NDIS

Device (BCM63xx Based)

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-FE-4F-25

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.246.132

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.224

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.246.129

        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.11

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.199.249.206

                                            80.179.251.195

        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 21, 2010 6:13:10 PM

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 28, 2010 6:13:10 PM

 

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g USB 2.0 adapter

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6B-00-E2-13

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.80.175

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>
```

I much appriciate any help!

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No can do. The WAN connection to this is not Ethernet, which is what is required for your cable modem.


----------



## morrtz (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi John,

I'm possitive it is possible!
I've read people do it and i'm certain it can be done.

there most be something wrong with my config...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I guess you'll have to converse with those people. 

I see nothing in the user's manual that suggests to me that you can use the routing function connected to anything but a ADSL connection. Unless there some undocumented way of convincing this router to use one of the LAN ports as the WAN input, you're out of luck.


----------



## morrtz (Feb 21, 2010)

what you are saying defenetly works becuase i got the modem connected into LAN1 on the router and the comupter connected on LAN2 on the router...
both are ethernet connector types.
With the way i described above, i have internet connection to that computer, that means the router does acknowlege the connection and transfer it to LAN2, the problem heppends when i try to connect via wireless.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your issue is not understanding how a router works. The four LAN ports and the wireless capability are all connected to a simple switch inside the router. You're getting a direct connection to the modem with the computer that is connected through the router's LAN ports. If you disconnect that machine, you could probably connect ONE wireless device instead.

If you take notice of the IP address you get on the working connection, you'll note that it's a public IP address, not a 192.168.x.x private LAN address that you'd get from a working router. You can only connect one device to a standard residential ISP account, and that computer that's working is your one device.

We can debate this all day, but the facts aren't going to change. Since you apparently aren't going to take my word for it, I'll wait until someone else does the impossible and gets multiple machines connected to that configuration. :wink:


----------



## morrtz (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey johnwill, I got news for you :wave:

I'ts working!

The answer:

configuration:
Router config - 
DHCP - disabled
ADSL - disabled

LAN/WLAN config - 
no manual IPs, all automatic!


What was the problem?
apparently my ISPs DHCP only distributes up to 3 IPs for each LAN/WLAN card that is trying to aquire an IP.
This caused the problem which wouldnt let my PS3 or WLAN card to pull an IP because 3 other network cards already aquired them, which?
1. The router applys as a network card and aquires an IP from the modem.
2. my LAN Ethernet connector was connected to the router which made my LAN card in my computer aquire an IP.
3. The router was also connected via USB which for i installed a driver, this driver made another LAN for the router which aquired the last IP.

After really digging into this, I called my ISP and asked for a 'Clear Host' to the modem, this is a normal request and doesnt require any special act from the ISP.
Once the host chart was clear i restarted my modem and only connected the cards who i wanted to aquire IPs, this worked like a charm the cards - 
Router,PS3, LAN on the computer with Ethernet connection to the LAN2 in the router.

Big thanks to anyone who helped, I learned a great deal!

Hope this helps others in trying to do similar things.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, it's still not routing, it's just serving as a wireless switch. You obviously have multiple public IP addresses from the ISP.


----------



## morrtz (Feb 21, 2010)

For me it doesn't matter how it works, as long as it works!

Bottom line, I got both the PS3 and my computer connected and thats what my post was about.


----------

